# If you could pick the perfect state to hunt and train.....



## Oldchurch (Nov 25, 2014)

Say you won the lotto and had the opportunity to buy some land or get in on a lease. Which state would you consider the duck and goose mecca and has the climate to get the most out of training throughout the year. What about quality of living? 
If money wasn't an object, where would you live?
I didn't win the lottery btw.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

I did not win a lotto, but at the age of 49, all three kids out of school living independent, and having just completed an upgrade to my education getting an MBA...I searched for a job in the Arkansas, Missouri, Kansas area. I ended up in North KC! We still have all the seasons, which limits the mosquitos and snakes. But we have good Waterfowl, Pheasant and Quail hunting, Great Turkey hunting, Great Deer hunting, etc. We can train out dogs from late February through mid December most years. Cost of living is low and we love the people, with Midwestern friendly attitudes....

So I chose to spend my last working years and retirement years here....although in July and August we do travel to Colorado to escape the heat!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Summer in Montana, winter in Texas.


----------



## wilhitr (Dec 30, 2014)

Arkansas all the way... Go Hogs!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

If I won the lottery up here in Snowville, Watford, I would go south to Georgia to live & only return here the required time & to collect Canadian pension. If I won the lottery


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Mary Lynn......Georgia is beautiful in the Spring, Fall, and Winter....but killing hot and humid all summer! Cannot imagine someone from up North could tolerate that heat and humidity! I grew up in Colorado and moved to Virginia and then on to Memphis....I thought I was gonna die on many a day and night!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

May thru november= North Dakota December thru April = Arkansas


----------



## Oldchurch (Nov 25, 2014)

True, summer in Va can be a bit oppressive but I have driven through Arkansas in August and thought I was gonna die. Way more ducks than Va, though so I could probably learn to deal with it.
Always wanted to field hunt mallards in the mid west or try the spring fed creeks of Montana. Maybe a few hundred acres in Missouri would be a good comprimise between Ark and Montana. I'll fill my wife in on my plan tonight.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Oldchurch said:


> True, summer in Va can be a bit oppressive but I have driven through Arkansas in August and thought I was gonna die. Way more ducks than Va, though so I could probably learn to deal with it.
> Always wanted to field hunt mallards in the mid west or try the spring fed creeks of Montana. Maybe a few hundred acres in Missouri would be a good comprimise between Ark and Montana. I'll fill my wife in on my plan tonight.


We lived in Waynesboro for 4 years, a beautiful part of the country, but tough for hunting except deer and turkey. Plenty of land in MO available and the cost of living is flat....gas at $1.38...

If it gets to hot in July, only 10 hours to the Colorado mountains.....


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

I would pick central Oregon.

Over 300 sunny days a year. average temps. 64 degrees, Average snow fall 15 inches and most of the time it dose not stick. 
Right in the pacific flyway. Quick access to Idaho and Utah. Where the Deer and Elk hunting is some of the best in the US.

Keith


----------



## Oldchurch (Nov 25, 2014)

swampcollielover said:


> We lived in Waynesboro for 4 years, a beautiful part of the country, but tough for hunting except deer and turkey. Plenty of land in MO available and the cost of living is flat....gas at $1.38...
> 
> If it gets to hot in July, only 10 hours to the Colorado mountains.....


My wife's family lives around Waynesboro and have done ok hunting geese on the Mennonite farms around there. In my single days I guided for Elk outside of Gunnison Co and did very well hunting teal on the public land around there.
Can't wait to get my son out there when hes older. He would love the mountains!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Definitely not central Oregon. Too far from good training water, duck hunting , and trials. Summer NW Oregon, winter So Cal for trials and training. For ducks and geese I'd stay here.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Win the lotto, its off to Argentina....................


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

Calf in the winter, because I could afford it then. May-be some where in the north US like Washington or Minnesota where there's plenty of water. Of course there's always dog heaven in Texas for winter.


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

labsforme said:


> Definitely not central Oregon. Too far from good training water, duck hunting , and trials. Summer NW Oregon, winter So Cal for trials and training. For ducks and geese I'd stay here.


I have money to burn. 2, 10 acre tec. ponds. Some good S turns and a couple channels. Heaven or what ?.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Truth, still problems with Foxtails, cheat grass in summer. Too far to trials. Maybe Medford area or Roseburg as a possibility. Fairly cold in winter though.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

swampcollielover said:


> Mary Lynn......Georgia is beautiful in the Spring, Fall, and Winter....but killing hot and humid all summer! Cannot imagine someone from up North could tolerate that heat and humidity!


The breeze from the gnats' wings help keep us cool down here.


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm just happy I woke up this morning.
I don't want to sound condescending , but IMHO, if you are not happy right now,
you are never going to be happy. No matter what you win or where you move. Just sayin'


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

480/277 said:


> I'm just happy I woke up this morning.
> I don't want to sound condescending , but IMHO, if you are not happy right now,
> you are never going to be happy. No matter what you win or where you move. Just sayin'


Just graduated the first of 4 from college. Other 3 are there and it is just a matter of time. I PRAY for the day that we are outta here in the winter. Just suffering through them now. Waking up to 45 below is just too much!


----------



## Oldchurch (Nov 25, 2014)

480/277 said:


> I'm just happy I woke up this morning.
> I don't want to sound condescending , but IMHO, if you are not happy right now,
> you are never going to be happy. No matter what you win or where you move. Just sayin'


Just getting people's opinions on what they consider to be the best state to hunt and train. Not asking if people are unhappy in their current state of affairs. I, myself am quite happy here in Va but would love to see more ducks and opportunities to hunt those ducks. And, for the record I would be extremely happy to win the lottery.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

I would love to find better duck and goose hunting. It is pretty poor here in Western MA. Also we miss out 4-5 months water training and at least 3 months training period in the winter here. would like to head down to western Caroline's, Tn, ARk area for fall and winter. Summers here are just fine. Saving now for that purpose, but lottery win would certainly make it happen


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

Oldchurch said:


> Just getting people's opinions on what they consider to be the best state to hunt and train. Not asking if people are unhappy in their current state of affairs. I, myself am quite happy here in Va but would love to see more ducks and opportunities to hunt those ducks. And, for the record I would be extremely happy to win the lottery.


my cousin won the lottery in the 70's
just over 1 million.
Ended up divorced, and blew most of it.
Ain't always greener.....

want to see more ducks, hunt harder.


----------



## Oldchurch (Nov 25, 2014)

480/277 said:


> my cousin won the lottery in the 70's
> just over 1 million.
> Ended up divorced, and blew most of it.
> Ain't always greener.....
> ...


He shoulda invested in better stock and you can't hunt what's not here. You must not be familiar with the blind laws and lack of public land down in Va. Hunting harder has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

April to December its central Minnesota. The rest of the year back home in coastal Georgia. Man I miss catching my own shrimp, crab, redfish and trout.


----------



## brsutton86 (Apr 19, 2013)

Western KY. I like woods and water. Plenty of wildlife of all sorts. I also enjoy the various seasons of our area. Im in central, which I love except the low #'s of waterfowl.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Hunting: South Dakota in Fall (grew up there, love those pheasants!). Retriever training: Summer: Minnesota. Winter/Spring in So. Georgia(retriever training mecca 'til the "varmints" wake up!)


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Do not choose Alabama and specifically the Greensboro area. We only have 14 AKC retriever events a year. Dang land prices are reasonable and taxes are too low. 
Fish only bite every day, darn turkeys are too big, dang deer season is still open and the waterfowl poop everywhere. 
Do not choose Alabama 
Dk


----------



## Brady Davis (Jan 2, 2012)

Montana is terrible &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Brady Davis said:


> Montana is terrible &#55357;&#56841;


Lol. So is Idaho...Nothing here to speak of.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Now If I won the Power Ball lottery which is huge, then maybe be training the dogs in the Tahitian islands for awhile. Just saying.


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

Oldchurch said:


> He shoulda invested in better stock and you can't hunt what's not here. You must not be familiar with the blind laws and lack of public land down in Va. Hunting harder has nothing to do with it.


Hunting harder also means developing relationships with landowners or buying a piece yourself and improving it for game.

Can't /will not do that then leave, life is choices. You have that choice till the day you die, then is the only time it really is too late.

My cousin is not an anomaly . Many who win lotteries or inherit end the same. 

Sans the recent Idaho and Montana responses, ( I bet they live on the Notellum River) there have been a few of these threads where someone dreams of state x and a resident from that state posts they are looking to leave it.

but your right, I appologize,carry on


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

http://www.flyways.us

gives you an idea how hunters are doing in each state. Virginia is 25th in public land.


----------



## Oldchurch (Nov 25, 2014)

480/277 said:


> Hunting harder also means developing relationships with landowners or buying a piece yourself and improving it for game.
> 
> Can't /will not do that then leave, life is choices. You have that choice till the day you die, then is the only time it really is too late.
> 
> ...


Just curious what people on this forum consider to be their ideal state to hunt and train. That is all. If Conn. is your Utopia then more power to you.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

I will take Minnesota all year round. The cold and snow in the winter moves the weaker ones down south.


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

New York!!!! Because I am absolutely thrilled about paying some of the highest taxes in the country, having next to no rights as a gun owner, comparatively small amounts of huntable public land, and Hillary Clinton!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Arkansas or La to hunt but if I won the lottery I'd live anywhere I wanted and travel to hunt. I do that now but haven't won the lottery. If I did win I'd do the same things just a little better and I'd have someone drive my rig and I'd fly.


----------



## Steve Strong (Jan 14, 2013)

Stay away from Texas...nothing to see here!


----------



## TXPride (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm a TX native, but I've been pleasantly surprised since I've moved to Eastern Oklahoma (did I just say that?) especially when it comes to hunting and dog training. 

Sure there are some hot spells, but overall, pretty accommodating weather, cheap land, tons of public water, no alligators (most of the state), municipal parks, nice landowners, lots of public hunting land, tons of retriever clubs within 4 hours (and their tests), mallards, geese, deer, and upland within a few hours drive.

but...it is Oklahoma so that's a downer ;-)


----------



## Steve Strong (Jan 14, 2013)

TXPride, how'd you write that without your fingers cramping up?!


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

I was waiting for someone to say Oklahoma. We're a sleeper state for deer and waterfowl hunting. It's become an absolute hot spot for hunter since the recession because we have some of the cheapest land in the U.S. and generally nice midwestern/southern type people. I would stay away from the panhandle too hot/too cold and away from the SW corner. North central and north eastern OK are prime right now. Lots of dog people and plenty of wide open spaces. A gun friendly state and liberal bag limits (geese 8 per day, 6 ducks, and up to 6-7 deer, turkey are plentiful in certain areas, and Grand Lake and Kaw Lake have some of the best fishing around if you work at it).


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

Never said it was. Opportunities abound everywhere. But 10% kill 90% and that's fairly close everywhere .
Not trying to pee in your Cheerios , just my perspective .
a guy from Hoboken might think you are living large. 

10% of VA is public land. Ranks 25th in the country. You kill @ 20,000 to 40,000 birds annually . Someone in your state is getting them.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Nothing to see here in Northwest New Mexico.
Just move along, and look elsewhere.


----------



## Oldchurch (Nov 25, 2014)

480/277 said:


> Never said it was. Opportunities abound everywhere. But 10% kill 90% and that's fairly close everywhere .
> Not trying to pee in your Cheerios , just my perspective .
> a guy from Hoboken might think you are living large.
> 
> 10% of VA is public land. Ranks 25th in the country. You kill @ 20,000 to 40,000 birds annually . Someone in your state is getting them.


Im sure your stats are correct. The best hunting in Va around here is east of I95 which is covered with licensed blinds which have been passed down for generations. You cannot hunt within 500 yds of any of these blinds and they are all on PUBLIC waterways. So yes, that 10% of public opportunity is mainly the WMAs around the state that cater to game other than waterfowl. Believe me I hunt plenty hard and often
have to drive a good distance for mediocre hunting.
I definately didnt start this thread to debate with you on the current status of hunting in Va. This was a "wish list" for the forum to share their personal views. You are not peeing on my cheerios, either. Even though it appears that is exactly what you are trying to do.
I do appreciate hearing the different views points from around this country on peoples perspectives on their idea of a "perfect" spot I will try to keep my posts more in tune with training.
BTW, I dont believe VA or CONN made the top ten on the list of Edens.

Scott
I have been to a few other states and this is not the case. This thread was based on a basic "wish list" for entertainment and is basically hypothetical in nature.


----------



## nogie1717 (Sep 15, 2014)

480/277 said:


> Hunting harder also means developing relationships with landowners or buying a piece yourself and improving it for game.
> 
> Can't /will not do that then leave, life is choices. You have that choice till the day you die, then is the only time it really is too late.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of what you are saying, but buying a piece of land and grooming it for hunting isn't hunting harder. Actually, it's much easier in my experience. Hunting harder, to me, is going to those places where no one else goes and shooting birds that are few and far between, but you make it happen with your own two legs and cunning. I've come home empty handed on some of my best hunts.

To the OP, I'd stick with SD in the fall and however far south I need to go to keep water available for training. And no further! I hate warm/hot weather with a passion.


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

My wife and I are casually beginning to search for a state to retire in. Our criteria is more complex then just "hunting and dog training " but those are certainly important to me. 

I can tell you this with all certainty , it ain't Massachusetts . 

Taxed to death, and tired of urban sprawl 

Steve


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

Amen, Steve.


----------



## Oz1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Amen x 2, Steve.


----------



## trinitylabs (Feb 13, 2006)

How far south can you go before getting alligators? ;~}


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

yellow machine said:


> I will take Minnesota all year round. The cold and snow in the winter moves the weaker ones down south.


Same for Alaska. Big problem is conflicting hunting seasons: ptarmigan/sharptails same time as sheep/caribou, moose same time as waterfowl...difficult choices...


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

nogie1717 said:


> I agree with a lot of what you are saying, but buying a piece of land and grooming it for hunting isn't hunting harder. Actually, it's much easier in my experience. Hunting harder, to me, is going to those places where no one else goes and shooting birds that are few and far between, but you make it happen with your own two legs and cunning. I've come home empty handed on some of my best hunts.
> 
> To the OP, I'd stick with SD in the fall and however far south I need to go to keep water available for training. And no further! I hate warm/hot weather with a passion.


I'm in your camp. We bought a small farm, so we can deer hunt on. I've killed some good ones on it. Lately my wife hunts it more. Ben has ignited my fowl obsession. But I am a lucky, lucky man. In my youth I did ALL the hunts old men with money want to do, but their bodies will not allow. I have been to AK seven times. Most hunts DIY sans my first hunt for bou with my wife and a dall sheep hunt. I have hunted moose, bou many times. Dressed and packed my game joyously.
I have hunted Newfoundland for moose, BC for goat , Montana for Wt on the Milk/ Yellowstone before they were popular. Hunted elk/md in The Hoback in Wy, Elk with Steve Harvel in The Gila NM before it got written up. Mule deer out of Silver city NM, Maine for bear, NY deer / bear, many lope hunts in Wy. Every lope hunt sans one in a unit with leftover tags and killed good bucks all trips . Got two nephews started and a non hunting friend shot his first BG animal a beautiful antelope for any unit. 

I don't post to brag , really. God has blessed me way more than I deserve. I post some of my hunts , so when I say I do not have a bucket list, you can understand.
I have had 7 major operations in the last 10 years. I flat lined June 6 2009.I was completely aware of what was happening. At that moment you can not lie to yourself. The three things I thought about were Ted, my wife and a 21 year old bottle of scotch I never opened.

I KNOW it's not getting what you want that makes you happy, it's wanting what you got.
I also know if I want something , I will make it happen . My wife would move with me to anyplace of my choosing at any time. Her family is here, and that makes her happy. She makes me happy. I don't need a thing. I am a lucky man. I wish everyone here the peace I have.....

maybe I don't texted in the most concise manner, but I really didn't mean to pee in the OP's post.


----------



## Oldchurch (Nov 25, 2014)

480/277 said:


> I'm in your camp. We bought a small farm, so we can deer hunt on. I've killed some good ones on it. Lately my wife hunts it more. Ben has ignited my fowl obsession. But I am a lucky, lucky man. In my youth I did ALL the hunts old men with money want to do, but their bodies will not allow. I have been to AK seven times. Most hunts DIY sans my first hunt for bou with my wife and a dall sheep hunt. I have hunted moose, bou many times. Dressed and packed my game joyously.
> I have hunted Newfoundland for moose, BC for goat , Montana for Wt on the Milk/ Yellowstone before they were popular. Hunted elk/md in The Hoback in Wy, Elk with Steve Harvel in The Gila NM before it got written up. Mule deer out of Silver city NM, Maine for bear, NY deer / bear, many lope hunts in Wy. Every lope hunt sans one in a unit with leftover tags and killed good bucks all trips . Got two nephews started and a non hunting friend shot his first BG animal a beautiful antelope for any unit.
> 
> I don't post to brag , really. God has blessed me way more than I deserve. I post some of my hunts , so when I say I do not have a bucket list, you can understand.
> ...


I am envious and there is no offense taken. Continue to do what you love.


----------



## Oldchurch (Nov 25, 2014)

and if you haven't already, crack open that bottle of Scotch


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

If you need any help with that Scotch let me know.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i choose jackson county alabama. more than reasonable cost of living and land cost. you can live on the bluff looking at the river, on the river or own a private farm all for about the same outlay. 

if you like whitetail deer, rabbit, squirrel and turkey on public land we have the state provided, jillion acre "james d martin-skyline wildlife management area". 
if you like waterfowl we have the state managed dewatering areas at "mud creek management area in wannville" and the "raccoon creek and crow creek management areas in stevenson". just buy a permit.
the entire tennessee river's lake guntersville is 69,000 acres choked with milfoil and hydrilla making it grey duck paradise and is available to public waterfowl hunting. big divers are abundant too. lots of hunters, but it's how i grew up. grey duck here on *roseberry creek *are typically available to all in season. we have two large federal waterfowl refuges at crow creek and north sauty that winter tons of birds unmolested.
if you like fishing, the "big G"(lake guntersville) is the best in north america for largemouth bass.(especially since they made me quit eating the small ones) the slab crappie, bream and catfish are epic too. you are literally never more than five minutes from a boat ramp.
if you like cooler summer weather just live on any of our mountain plateaus. sand mountian, skyline mountain(cumberland), crow are on average 8 to ten degrees cooler then the valley in both summer and winter. everyone on the mountain has a pond and we kill ducks out there too. just ask anyone who attended the chattanooga retriever clubs trials held a couple of years ago on sand mountain on carter hughes training grounds if they liked the retriever terrain in our part of the world.
if you like access to larger towns for dining, shopping and health care, scottsboro where i live is thirty minutes to huntsville and fourty five to chattanooga.
a friend and i are devloping a private water control hunting property above stevenson at the moment. it's only a couple of miles up crow and **** creeks from the refuge. controlled agriculture gets you into mallards and black ducks around here too. it wont take "lottery money" but it will take money lol.

this message brought to you by the jackson county economic development board and the greater scottsboro chamber of commerce.

but if i won the lottery, i would move to mountain home arkansas in summer and gillette arkansas in winter. not because scottsboro/stevenson isn't a better place, but i like arkansas too and these poor ass kinfolk wouldn't let me rest if i won the lottery!;-)


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

I used to think I would like to have two places, one for cool summers and one for mild winters where I could hunt and train year-round. Since spouse and family have a big bearing on what I can do I've decided on one home base near family with good training grounds and water and probably pick up a nice travel trailer and a diesel truck to pull it wherever I want to hunt or to a warm place to train in the winter. Don't want twice the maintenance, taxes, liability and headaches that come with maintaining two properties. So for me, it will be home base in So. IL then have gun (and dogs) - will travel the rest of the time.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Scotland; forget the rest. Except the Spanish Balearic Islands for the partridge shooting. Or France, for the wild boar and the food. Maybe Italy for chamois and Chianti. Perhaps Germany for Weidmannsheil and Loden jackets and funny hats. How much did you say this Lotto win was?

Eug


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Instead of winning the lottery, do you think the Duke of Buccleuch might adopt me so I have a little access to land?


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I live in Montana I start hunting in September and we just finish duck season. It currently is 50 deg and our training group is meeting again tomorrow. I can train almost all year with the exception of water work and honestly I could take a few weeks and go to northern cal if I wanted to. Great grounds lots of retriever folks and the hunting is pretty good. I will stay here.


----------



## Oldchurch (Nov 25, 2014)

Margo Ellis said:


> I live in Montana I start hunting in September and we just finish duck season. It currently is 50 deg and our training group is meeting again tomorrow. I can train almost all year with the exception of water work and honestly I could take a few weeks and go to northern cal if I wanted to. Great grounds lots of retriever folks and the hunting is pretty good. I will stay here.


Got my first dog from Bozeman and have always wanted to go out there for a visit. I know the winters are no joke.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Bozeman does get a lot more snow due to their elevation. Helena is high desert so we don't get as much in the valley. When it is cold it is b**ching cold.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Margo Ellis said:


> I live in Montana I start hunting in September and we just finish duck season. It currently is 50 deg and our training group is meeting again tomorrow. I can train almost all year with the exception of water work and honestly I could take a few weeks and go to northern cal if I wanted to. Great grounds lots of retriever folks *and the hunting is pretty good*. I will stay here.


Yeah, pretty good...


----------

